# lOOKING TO RELOCATE



## DENAB3145 (Dec 20, 2019)

Relocating to Baja,need a 6 month rental furnished with internet as I go to school online. Will be there next week. HELP! be advise. Retired, widowed, no pets,clean and tidy..


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Baja...............?


----------



## DENAB3145 (Dec 20, 2019)

It is a bit vague! sorry .Ensenada around that area, Hopefully if not on the beach with a view of the beach.


----------



## izzenhood (Jun 8, 2013)

I've always used VRBO or Airbnb for weekly or monthly rentals. Recently on a forum someone recommended longtermlettings.com. I did a quick search on Ensenada and there were quite a few listings.


----------



## elderp (Aug 22, 2018)

You will find lots of options in Ensenada. There is a big expat presence there. Rent for awhile before you permanently settle. Watch out there are lot of people inflating prices for foreigners. It is best to make a friend with a local to help negotiate, that way your ****** tax will not be so high.


----------



## DENAB3145 (Dec 20, 2019)

Thanks all. Appreciate all the help I can get. I have a question about what kind of phone service everyone uses. Just found out my phone carrier does not have roaming in Mexico, Unbeliveable.
Like my Kias GPS does not extend into Mexico! This is where they make alot of KIas
, right? Sorry just ranting now!
Again, thank you for taking your time to answer my questions! Dena


----------



## elderp (Aug 22, 2018)

If your talking about landlines in Ensenada there is telnor. Really your only option and will cost you about $25 per month. If you are talking about cell phone service you have lots of options. Telcel works the best in Baja. All the amigo plans come with unlimited talk and text. I believe it is like $26 per month for 8GB. No plans come with unlimited internet but on Telcel some apps like Facebook, Instagram, Whatsapp don't count for usage.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

I have AT&T Mexico. I pay by the year and it is equivalent to $10 usd/month. It includes unlimited calls and text in the Mexico, US and Canada and 2 GB of data/month, but this year they gave me a bonus 2 GB so it is 4 GB/month total. AT&T is good in all the bigger cities. In rural areas, Telcel coverage is better, so if I am spending time in a small town, I buy a Telcel chip and swap it in. I have an unlocked phone. I buy them from the manufacturer. I will never buy a phone from a carrier again. I have had too much frustration trying to get a phone company to unlock a phone.


----------



## DENAB3145 (Dec 20, 2019)

Thanks! Very helpful. Must I wait to get to Mexico before I get the ATT service or can I set it up here in CA before I leave?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

DENAB3145 said:


> Thanks! Very helpful. Must I wait to get to Mexico before I get the ATT service or can I set it up here in CA before I leave?


AT&T Mexico operates completely independently from AT&T US. I am guessing that you will need to wait and talk to them after you are in Mexico.
https://www.att.com.mx/att-con-todo-damos-mas.html


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

I also have the same AT&T service you mention. I pay for 12 months and I get another 12 months free. I'm not a big phone person and never come anywhere close to maxing out on the features provided. I think it cost me around 4000 pesos for the 2 years.

The reception has been fine (my wife has the backup Telcel phone just in case - 199/month). There were a few gotchas though. One thing not mentioned in their write-ups is voicemail. Shortly after signing up I noticed I was incurring charges for voicemails. Nothing big (pesos) but the messages were spam so I had AT&T turn that feature off. At one point I also received an email with a sizable invoice. I went into the store and they said, oh that happens from time to time - just ignore it...

All our cell phones have always been unlocked when purchased, but I did run into an interesting problem with my wife's Amazon US purchased Samsung phone. Seems our Mexican bank detects that it had a Verizon birth and refuses to offer their banking app as an option for install.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

lat19n said:


> I also have the same AT&T service you mention. I pay for 12 months and I get another 12 months free. I'm not a big phone person and never come anywhere close to maxing out on the features provided. I think it cost me around 4000 pesos for the 2 years.
> 
> The reception has been fine (my wife has the backup Telcel phone just in case - 199/month). There were a few gotchas though. One thing not mentioned in their write-ups is voicemail. Shortly after signing up I noticed I was incurring charges for voicemails. Nothing big (pesos) but the messages were spam so I had AT&T turn that feature off. At one point I also received an email with a sizable invoice. I went into the store and they said, oh that happens from time to time - just ignore it...
> 
> All our cell phones have always been unlocked when purchased, but I did run into an interesting problem with my wife's Amazon US purchased Samsung phone. Seems our Mexican bank detects that it had a Verizon birth and refuses to offer their banking app as an option for install.


 I pay for 7 months and get another 5 months free. It is 2400 pesos for the year. I haven't seen any charges for voice mail. It doesn't seem to work. I always have an indicator saying I have voice mail, but I just ignore it.


Incidentally, the only nuisance I see about the ATT plan is that when it comes up for renewal, I have to go into an ATT office and get a new chip. They give me the same phone number, but for some reason, it can't be just renewed, it takes a new chip. I assumed it was because the plan is some sort of special offer to new customers and I am being treated like a new customer every year. But that is just a guess. Do you see anything like this?


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

When I had voicemail enabled, I had an icon indicating I had voicemail. When I cancelled voicemail, they said - it will take about 1-2 months for the pending icon to disappear.

Today I noticed that their web page changed some and it now directs you to visit a store to complete the contract, which is what I did anyway. From time to time I have needed for them to replace the sim, but knock on wood the current sim has been fine for quite some time.


----------



## DENAB3145 (Dec 20, 2019)

Yes for sure finding that out! Att USA for a mere $130.00 monthly can hook me up! What? I will buy an unlocked phone and buy a sim card there. I think that is correct in what you were telling me. 
Another question …Are the sim cards prepaid or monthly? That was not clear to me. I am sure once I get there everything will be an AHA moment. Of course if everyone knew how wonderful it is, there would be a mass exodus from the US. Thanks again Tundra I feel the weight being lifted! Dena


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

DENAB3145 said:


> Yes for sure finding that out! Att USA for a mere $130.00 monthly can hook me up! What? I will buy an unlocked phone and buy a sim card there. I think that is correct in what you were telling me.
> Another question …Are the sim cards prepaid or monthly? That was not clear to me. I am sure once I get there everything will be an AHA moment. Of course if everyone knew how wonderful it is, there would be a mass exodus from the US. Thanks again Tundra I feel the weight being lifted! Dena


There are so many different plans and options here, it can be quite befuddling. You will figure it out when you get here, but what I do is just buy pay-as-you go time on the Sin Limites plan (I don't want to be locked into any contracts wth Telcel). You have the option of purchasing for various amounts for various periods of time. I opt for paying 150 pesos- that gives me unlimited calling anywhere in Mexico, to the US and Canada for 25 days, I think, with 3000 MB of Data and Whatsapp, Facebook and Twitter are free- they don't use up the data. I find it amazing that I can call my friends or family in Canada and yak for hours if I want, for the equivalent of about 50 cents a day. You can buy time at any Oxxo convenience store, so when it's used up, you just go buy more.


----------



## DENAB3145 (Dec 20, 2019)

Thanks all for the helpful info. Now let me ask you all in your move to Mexico what do you wish you would have brought more of and what do you wish you did not bring at all? Thanks Dena


----------



## nomad1952 (Sep 6, 2016)

As someone who has lived in Baja North including Ensenada don't expect cheap prices here as the influx of Californians have caused everything to increase & will continue with the expat influx. Expect to price higher prices for an ocean view but the entire coast in this area is quite polluted.


----------

